# Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen



## max171266 (12. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe heute drei Neuzugänge aus einer Teichauflösung bekommen,bitte nicht hauen  
ich weiß wie Kalt es draußen ist.
Es ging nicht anders.
Wollte halt mal eure Meinung zu den Jungens oder Mädels hören..
anbei ein paar Bilder
  45 cm

  42 cm

  40 cm

 

machen für mich einen gesunden eindruck 

sollte ich noch was zur vorsorge machen??

gruss Manfred


----------



## LotP (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Schauen recht gut genährt aus und alles. V.a. der Shusui ist n sehr schöner. 
würde bisschen weizenkeimfitter "sinkend" anbieten. Aber im großen und ganzn sollten die durchkommen.


----------



## max171266 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Säp
Meinst mit V.a Mänchen...kenne mich noch nicht so aus sorry. 
Weizenkeimfutter ist es so etwas wie Kraftfutter ,werde mich mal um sehen .
danke für deinen Tipp 
Bin eben noch am Teich gewesen ,alle schwimmen sehr munter ihre Bahnen. 
gruss
Manfred


----------



## LotP (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

nene  meinte der auf bild 3 ist besonders schön. die zeichnung, die der hat nennt sich shusui.
Zu erkennen ob männlich oder weiblich ist recht kompliziert - selbst mein Händler meinte, dass er sich ab und zu täuscht. und dass bei richtig fetten exemplaren. Von Bildern auf's geschlecht zu tippen macht leider kaum sinn.

weizenkeimfutter ist besonders leicht verdaulich und daher für niedrige Temperaturen gut geeignet. Kraftfutter ist was anderes! Das nimmt man im Sommer.
Das was du brauchst wird im Handel meist als wheatgerm bezeichnet. Da würde ich dann n sinkendes nehmen: 1. Im winter freßen sie lieber von unten & 2. Neue Fische in nem - für sie - unbekannten Teich sind oft recht vorsichtig. Fressen also ungern von der oberfläche.

Da sie wie du sagst munter ihre bahnen ziehen würde ich auch füttern. Würden sie jetzt eher still am Grund liegen brauchen sie nichts zu fressen.


----------



## Joerg (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Manfred,
die schauen gut aus.

Füttere lieber nichts es ist schon zu kalt und sie sind vom Transport auch noch etwas gestresst.

In deinem neuen Teich werden die sich sicher wohlfühlen. Bestandsmäßig solltest du damit aktuell an der Grenze sein.
Hast du denn eine Teichabdeckung geplant? 1,2m ist nicht tief und es könte noch mal kalt werden.


----------



## max171266 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Jörg,
Teichabdeckung ist schon zu 2/3 drauf (Doppelstegplatten).:ja
Und Bestand ist auch maximum!!!!!!
Möchte wenn ich es finanziell schaffe ,möchte ich noch ca. 30 m3 anbauen als Naturschwimmteich.:beten


----------



## max171266 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Säp,
Der gefällt mir auch besonders gut,mit dem futter werde ich mal schauen.
werde mir etwas besorgen und mal sehen wie sie es aufnehmen.
danke dir
werde sie gut im Auge behalten
gruss
Manfred


----------



## Joerg (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Manfred,
der Shusui sieht sehr gut aus auch der Goshiki auf dem ersten Bild.
Weißt du denn wie alt die sind?

In den ersten 2-3 Tagen nach dem Einsetzen sollte man gar nicht füttern. 
Bei diesen Temperaturen braucht eigentlich nur der Stör noch etwas Sinkfutter. (Eigentlich den ganzen Winter durch ein wenig.)

Das mit dem Teich schaffst du schon. Denke mal an die schönen Tage wo du darin schwimmen kannst.


----------



## max171266 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Danke das ihr den Beitrag verschoben habt,wuste nicht genau wo ich ihn einstellen sollte.


----------



## max171266 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Jörg,
Nein wie alt weiß ich leider nicht ,denke so um die 4-5 Jahre.
Werde den Teich etwas aufsalzen und nur wenig füttern. 
Mit dem neuen Teich starte ich im Frühjahr,ganz bestimmt.
Ich versuche auch immer zu Berichten und ganz viele fragen zu stellen.

Wobei ich euch mal loben muß  ein ganz tolles Forum mit super netten Leuten 
und ganz viel Wissen


----------



## max171266 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Mal ne frage habt ihr ne Galerie ,wo mann die Koi nach Zeichnug bestimmen kann.
wäre toll.
gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

...äääähhmmm, eigentlich ja...ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig......ich habe die Bilder für das Lexikon schon auf meinem PC, muss sie aber noch bearbeiten, damit sie hier rein passen...die Bilder sind zur Zeit noch deutlich zu groß, da sie mit sehr hoher Auflösung und Qualität gemacht wurden...aber ich beeile mich, dass ich das die kommende Woche auf die Reihe bekomme...:sorry...ansonsten stelle die Bilder von deinen Kois ein und dann werden im Brainstorming die Varietäten bestimmt --> Zuchtformen der Koi unter Forum KOI

schaue mal unten in meine Signatur...da ist der Link zum Koi-Lexikon...wofür ich im Moment verantwortlich bin...


----------



## max171266 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Zacky,
sieht schon ganz toll aus  , bin gespannt wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## max171266 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Ach was ich noch mal so in den Raum stellen wollte....
Wenn einer in meiner Umgebung ( ca 100 km) Hilfe beim schweißen von Folie braucht, kann man mich gerne ansprechen würde gerne Helfen.:ja 
Bin seit 30 Jahren Dachdecker und habe dadurch auch die eine oder andere Erfahrung mit Folie.
gruss Manfred


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Manfred,
das klingt sehr interessant. Es werden öfter Fachleute zum verschweißen der Folie gesucht. 


Ich weiß nur, dass es nicht einfach ist einen Folienschweißer zu bekommen, wenn man einen braucht. In der Regel sind die guten schon über den Sommer ausgebucht.


----------



## max171266 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Jörg,
Würde mich freuen wenn ich jemanden Helfen könnte 
Natürlich kostenfrei versteht sich  , wobei gegen ein kühles blondes nach der Arbeit hätte ich nichts 

gruss Manfred


----------



## tipit (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hei Max,


> Werde den Teich etwas aufsalzen und nur wenig füttern




Warum willst Du denn jetzt Salz in den Teich kippen? Gibt es da Gründe oder nur eine
eventuelle Vorbeuge?
Die Fische sind doch bei den Temperaturen auf absoluter Sparflamme. Sie haben ihren 
Stoffwechsel auf Minimum gestellt und jede Veränderung ihrer Umgebung bedeutet Stress.

Ich kenne die Salzanreicherung nur nach einer Behandlung gegen __ Parasiten.
Und Parasiten sind jetzt auch noch nicht aktiv.
Ich würde das mit dem Salz lassen. 
Und füttern ist momentan auch nicht so doll. Es ist zu kalt dafür, die Fische können das nicht verdauen.
Unsere Fische liegen wie die Soldaten aufgereiht nebeneinander auf dem Grund und bewegen sich nicht. Eben darum, dass sie den Organismus runtergefahren haben. Das ändert sich mit der Wassertemperatur.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deine 3 Kumpels.

Mir gefällt besonders der Shiro Utsuri (der weiß-schwarze)


Viele Grüße
tipit


----------



## max171266 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hallo Tipit,
Die Salzanreicherung sollte nur eine Vorbeugung sein,schaden kann sie bei geringer Dosierung nicht.
Meine Fische sind recht munter bei ca.8 grad und kommen auch immer betteln.
Da werde ich schon mal schwach 
Ja das ist ein schöner  Shiro Utsuri,wobei der Goshiki mir auch sehr gut gefällt
Und Danke ich hoffe auch das sie es alle schaffen.
gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

...äääähhhm...

...also der auf Bild 1 ist ein Budo Goromo und ein Shiro Ustsuri habe ich in den Bildern nicht gesehen...

das hier wäre mal ein Goshiki

 

und das hier ein Shiro-Utsuri

 

und das wäre der Budo-Goromo, ähnlich Bild 1


----------



## max171266 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Sorry Zacky ,
Ich werde mich hüten dir zu wiedersprechen , habe den anderen die Namensgebung zu meinen Fischen mal zugestimmt.
Da ich in der Bestimmung meiner Koi nicht sicher bin.
Werde mich aber anständig einlesen ,um mich zu verbessern 
gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

ach quatsch......ich kann mich auch täuschen, bin mir aber im Moment recht sicher, dass ich die richtig erkannt habe...dadurch das ich die letzten Wochen/Monate diverse Bilder, Bücher und Originalkois gesehen habe und mein Koihändler mich jedes Mal abfragt und testet, ob ich die richtigen Varietäten auch erkenne, habe ich das auch nur erlernt...Fehler mache ich auch reichlich...also von daher ...üben und lernen wir gemeinsam


----------



## Joerg (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Hi Zacky,
verrate es bitte keinem weiter, dass ich da was falsches geschrieben hatte. 
Budo Goromo ist natürlich die passende Bezeichnung und er ist auch schon ganz gut entwickelt.

Wichtiger wie die Varietät sollte es sein, dass sie gesund sind und einem gefallen.


----------



## max171266 (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Möchte euch meine Koi Notaufnahme vorstellen*

Jörg,


----------

